# George all set for puppy class



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I have george signed up for puppy class already and he is only a week old hehe. It starts the 3rd week of July. I checked with breeder and she agreed it would be fine. He will be about 14 weeks old and will have his first and second shots. She was glad that I already had him set up in a class. Its an akc facility so all puppies will have to prove they have had at least 2 sets of shots at least a week prior to get in.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been getting a kick out of all of your planning. 
If we all lived by each other we could throw you a puppy shower! George is going to be one spoiled guy!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Everybody thinks I'm goin a bit overboard with the planning and reading and questioning (and they are shocked at what I am paying for a "dog'). I just want to do whatever I can to help george be a good citizen and have a happy life. I currently have no family at home and have always had a special affinity to and empathy for animals. Maybe thats a bit odd but I dont care lol.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's great that you have him enrolled in classes already! Make sure you take plenty of pictures when you get George


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I had mine set up since she was just a couple weeks old, we start in early June. I met the trainer by coincidence when I was at the facility buying some supplies, and I really like her. She does private work as well and told me to call her anytime with any questions. I'm sure I will, I hope she meant it - lol!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Mike, I think it's great that you are doing all this planning! Everyone gets all excited when it's time to get their puppy...it's such a fun time anticipating everything. It's great that George is signed up for classes. Puppy classes are so important for them too. So you are doing just the right thing! Have fun with it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think it's a great idea! You'll be glad you planned ahead as I was a bit overwhelmed by how much time Scooter required when we first brought him home, I felt like I had a newborn baby again.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I love all the planning you're doing. I have two human kids at home, but Marley clearly is treated as baby #3 not as a dog by me, LOL. And due to the fact that he hasn't worked on the snooty teenage responses and rolling of eyes, he definitely ranks as my favorite child at times <g>


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

You GO Boy!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here Alexa, at least the furry ones can't talk back!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Really??? My furry boys talk back all the time! We actually have conversations some times.  Now they do not roll their eyes, thank goodness, but they sure let me know that they do not want to be groomed! Or they argue with each other about a toy. They will put the toy in the middle of them, and complain back and forth who should get it. It really is funny to listen to Luke's "hound voice" and then Linus's "Hav voice"!

What's really fun, Mike, about this is that you do not know which one is George. I remember that time. I do not envy you in that, but I sure will when George goes home with you. I love the snuggly puppy time!
Karen


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike you keep on planning. George will be such a happy guy.


----------

